# Hamm or Houten?



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi All,

I'm looking to go to a european show at the end of next year as I will be after some rare reptiles and was wondering what is the better show out of the two? (In otherwords which will have the biggest selection) and is there any difference with the dates because I notice that Hamm seems to have about 4 or 5 shows a year so would they all be as big of are some smaller at different times of the year?

Thanks


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

no one?


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Simple, go to both, they often end up on the same weekend. Hamm will probably have the bigger selection but the super rare stuff is still hard to come by unless you pre book it, but then again depends on what your after??


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Snake Day is my favourite!


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

i've heard that snakeday houten is better for snakes, i'm saving up to go to hamm in september, going to have a proper spending spree:lol2:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Both Hamm's 10 times the size of Houten but Houten is cheaper less stressfull and genrally friendlier I find.
So visit both you'll find hidden rare gems at both  

Paula


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

My vote is for Houten (I went to snakeday with coach to the show in October). Relaxed/stress free and a buyers paradise :2thumb:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Yep thats why I like Houten. Relaxed without 5 deep to tables.


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Caz said:


> Yep thats why I like Houten. Relaxed without 5 deep to tables.


here here i totally agree been to both and prefer the more relaxed day at Houten:2thumb:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

so happy to hear this I'm going to Houten in April :2thumb:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

NaomiR said:


> so happy to hear this I'm going to Houten in April :2thumb:


Yep there's a few of us going to give this one a go - be interesting with all the different animals there!


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm thinking of going to Gent, Belgium on March 21st. Its run by VHM Events - the same people that run Houten. Giving it a go for a change....


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

not a bad show gent, quite a bit of variety and not too far to drive, very small though youll only be there about 2 hours


----------

